# "A problem was encountered opening the files for this DVR event"



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Haven't seen anything in the forums about this for some time. "Error code 4".
Aside from losing my recording, is this indicative of a disk problem? Or, just a random very annoying bug?
BTW, this is a brand new Hopper 3, I've only had it for a bit over a week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, this particular can kind of be "anything." It's pretty generic as it just says there is a file problem, not necessarily anything about why it happened.

I've seen this with recordings that failed, for whatever reason, on my 922... and I never had a hard drive problem with my 922. I did have a tuner problem once, and swapped out a couple of years back... theoretically a tuner issue could cause this as well, so maybe my failed recording error was a precursor to that?

It could be a software glitch where nothing hardware-wise is wrong at all... or it could have been an uplink issue too. So, yeah, unless it keeps happening it is probably a fluke.. but worth keeping an eye out for.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I had the same error this afternoon when trying to record a series of NCIS programs on USA. It looked like the H3 tried to lump them together in one long recording.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got it trying to play Thursday nights Daily Show. Only recording it did it on that I tried. I fingered a burp somewhere and moved on.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, this has gone from a minor one-off occurrence to 'why did I ever give up my 722?'. I'm losing over 75% of my recordings regularly. 5 out of 5 recordings had this problem last night. I have to assume the H3 can't possibly be this bad, and isn't doing this to everyone else. Guess I'll call and have it replaced.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

It is a firmware error, not hardware error, so Dish will not send you a replacement receiver. Supposedly they will fix the problem in the next week or two or three.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Honestly, the Hopper 3 is relatively new and having one makes you an unpaid beta tester. That's why I won't upgrade for awhile, that and at this time the Hopper 3 doesn't offer anything I need.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Don't miss rhe free upgrade. With the exeption of a very few missed recordings, all recorded later, the Hopper 3 has been a superb, fast DVR with no conflicts, which we occasionally got with 2 Hoppers. We do a lot of recording. You'd get to like the new interface fairly quickly. It's a bit unfair to call it beta testing. It works too well for that. The number with real problems is very small.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Let's face it, we are the human guinea pigs for the Hopper 3. We expect bugs at the start, but they are introducing new bugs with each firmware version.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Well, they sent a tech out the same day I called, replaced the H3. It's been much better, only seen the problem once since the replacement, instead of on every single recording. So, while there might be sw/fw issues, I might have also had some hardware problem. Even with the problems, I still really like the H3. Besides, isn't being a beta tester fun?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I spoke with a nice lady at Dish this morning about the problem and she _*insisted*_ on sending out a tech for what almost everyone agrees is probably a software issue. If the tech replaces the H3 the scheduled events and timers will transfer but I haven't yet purchased an EHD to transfer the recordings.


----------

